# Why Swapsies is an essential game...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I just looked up to see Freddy chewing on something nearly invisible, and went to check - a pearl headed pin! A cheerful call of "Swapsies!" had him happily and immediately drop it and go with me to the kitchen for chicken. Danger averted by calling on a game we've played since he was a baby.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

YAY!!! And PHEW. 

Good boy, Freddy!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes! Good thing he knew the routine!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Events like this (interrupted effectively) are part of why training should be a life long approach to life with a dog. It is also great bonding. Good job fjm!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow. Good thing you noticed!


----------

